# What is everyone bringing to the Auction?



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My sell list:
one male dwarf pike cichlid (crenicichla regani)
one hap sp. "redfin 44"
one Male labeotropheus travasasee (red-red)
one male Psuedotropheus Lanistacola
Female "sunshine" pea****s

My maybe sell list:
Adult "yellow kribs"
Midsize Labidochromis Caeruleus 
A. caucatodies females (yellow)
Hemichromis cristatus
a few honduran red point convicts
aquidens dorsiger aka Laetacara dorsigera

My wish list:
Male "triple red" A. caucatodies


----------



## Shane T. (Oct 21, 2005)

My sell list:
1 mated pair dwarf gouramis
1 mated pair powder blue gouramis
1 fire red honey gourami
Sorry, I like Gouramis.Alot.


----------



## Shane T. (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd also like it if someone could bring a 30" by 12" 20 gallon long aquarium stand.


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

I am bringing plants.
Mostly anubias and sword species.
There will be a few bags of stem plants as well.

Dino


----------



## AquaticEnterprises (Mar 17, 2005)

This time around I'll mostly be looking to buy. I seem to go in cycles. In March I sold...last Fall, I bought!

I'll be brining through a few random items. Perhaps a trio or two of some Endler's, possibly a few coral frags, a few random plants...

Buying will depend on how many tanks I have up and running by then!!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Is anyone bringing any skunk loaches? A friend is looking for some and that might be the deciding factor on getting a new member!


----------



## SM_Levin (Oct 25, 2005)

My SELL List:
Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi - [Male 3", w/ +4 Females], +1” & ½“ fry
Julidochromis ornatus -several
Julidochromis transcriptus -several
Neolamprologus Brichardi -several
Electric Blue [ Sciaenochromis fryeri ] -fry
Copadichromis Red Fin Borleyi Kadango -fry
Yellow Labs [ Labidochromis caeruleus ] -fry


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I am bringing 3 Jack demseys ?
3 Jags ?
2 Convicts,M
7 Aulnocara G. red, M
Aulnocara G. red 1 inch 
1 Adult Tulapia Budacoughori ?
55 Gal.with stand,hood,glass tops & lights
Stand for a 20 Extra High


----------



## dinosfishhouse (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Ron, how big are the jacks?
I know somebody looking for a pair.

Dino


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

I think they are all male because they haven't done any thing. They are 6 inches R.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a battered 30" particle board stand I can bring.


----------



## justinb (May 31, 2005)

I'm bringing 3-6 Male Taiwanee Reef haps, possibly a pair of juli ****feldi, possibly a pair of Apisto. panduro, and maybe some Honduran Red Points (F1's from Ken).


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

This will be my first auction, and I have a question. 
Do we need to do something special if we want to sell fish? I thought I had read somewhere that we need to fill/download some kind of form but I can't find the info on the AAAA website... I will probably bring mollies. Thanks!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Eric said:


> This will be my first auction, and I have a question.
> Do we need to do something special if we want to sell fish? I thought I had read somewhere that we need to fill/download some kind of form but I can't find the info on the AAAA website... I will probably bring mollies. Thanks!


I think registration starts at 10:00. I think you just need to get there early to register what you want to sell.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

e-mail Ken Davis at [email protected] to get a seller number. You don't need to prelabel your bags, but it sure speeds things up.


----------



## AquaticEnterprises (Mar 17, 2005)

From the sounds of it, this auction is going to be huge, so I woulf strongly recommend pre-registering: www.atlantaaquarium.com has all the info. Already a few bags from the lists here I'll be keeping my eye on.


----------



## SM_Levin (Oct 25, 2005)

*web page for auction info:*

Go to this web page for auction info:

http://www.atlantaaquarium.com/fallauction.htm

Good luck.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

This will be my first auciton, so I'm rather excited about it. 

I've got some Zebra Danios from a recent spawn, probably close to a hundred or so. Should I bag them up in lots of 10 and bring them, or do you think there will be any interest in them at all?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm no where near atlanta, but Justinb, I would be thrilled to buy those panduro from you if you would be willing to ship. Send me a pm if your interested.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

blixem said:


> I've got some Zebra Danios from a recent spawn, probably close to a hundred or so. Should I bag them up in lots of 10 and bring them, or do you think there will be any interest in them at all?


There will definitely be interest. But if you bring too many bags of the same thing, you are likely to get only $1 a bag.


----------



## justinb (May 31, 2005)

Wildtiger...

My laziness abounds... no shipping for me. Sorry. Bet you could talk Ken (fishfarm) into shipping you some if he has them on hand though. He ships regularly and is equipped to do so properly. 

laters, 

jb


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks jb. I appreciate the info.


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

*First time at action--red tailed shark and cory's*

I have one red tailed shark and four cory cats I am going to auction, and I hope they go to good homes.

Is there any way to screen the buyers? Just kidding. I love my fish, and hate parting with them but I breed bettas and they have made the red tail's life miserable--either that, or the shark made a betta's life miserable. 

It's such a shame too, as the shark cleans everything in the tank so well--the leaves off the plant, the sides of the tank, the rocks, etc. The cory's too.

I hope to buy some plants, and another aquarium set up for more betta space (I have many babies including half moon, ST, and wild imbellis--beautiful fish).

This is my first time at the auction. I downloaded the info I need to fill out to sell my fish and emailed Ken for seller numbers, but is there anything else I need to know? Do I have to show membership?

Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No membership required. Do you know the basics of bagging fish (i.e. no ziplocs?)


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the response. I am assuming that the proper way to bag fish is the standard double bagging (inverting one so they don't get caught in the corners). However, I plan on bringing my fish in plastic containers instead so they won't be freaked out, and/or a small (2 and one half gallon) container half filled with water. I have tops for these and I will put them in a cooler where they can't be jostled too much. The people who take the fish can take the containers home (as part of the package).

Is this okay, or do I have to bag them?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

*kelicom/bettas*

What kind of bettas are you bringing Kelicom?


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

I won't be bringing any bettas to this auction--all my fry are five weeks old or less and the adults aren't for sale. But I've got some beautiful royal blue half moon babies and wild type imbellis ---depending on when the next auction is, I might have to find a good home for.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

*oops*

*cough* umm sorry I suppose I could read huh?!  I look forward to meeting you hopefully! Royal blue babies sound pretty :mrgreen: 

What kind of corys do you have? I'm looking for some pygmy corys and kuhli loaches  I'm not bringing anything tho as I am just getting back into fish :fish:


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to meeting other "fish" lovers too. 

My cories are either agassizi or melanistius...I've seen both pictures and can't tell the difference, but they are one 
or the other. They grow to about an inch and a half long (and are that size now) and are very sweet natured.


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I had a great time and look forward to the next one!


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

*Free cory's to good home*

Thanks so much for posting the pictures. I couldn't make the auction.

I still have four cory's I don't know what to do with. If anyone could provide a good home for them and wants to come pick them up, they are yours, free. I tried putting them (one more time) in a twenty gallon and the betta chases them---they climb the walls of the aquarium which really annoys him. It is cool watching them "school" around the tank, but maybe a twenty gallon just isn't big enough.


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

don't let the pics decieve u, the auction was PACKED!!! I believe this is the biggest auction yet (i've been to 3 so far). it lasted all day all night (believe me, the fish I wanted was about last to be auctioned). there were people from NC, SC, Alabama & even FL. 

IMO, they should auction ALL the fish before starting on dry goods. as a few fish started to die midway. and dat way people who only came for fish can leave after ;-)


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Where are you located Kelicom? I may can help you out with those cories.


----------



## k_the_c (Jan 24, 2005)

kelicom said:


> I tried putting them (one more time) in a twenty gallon and the betta chases them---they climb the walls of the aquarium which really annoys him. It is cool watching them "school" around the tank, but maybe a twenty gallon just isn't big enough.


Bettas aren't fast enough to catch cories. Four cories in a 20G should be doable. I doubt the betta could really do any real harm to the cories.


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

Not true. I have a wild type betta that is way faster than the cories, and several veil tails who annoy them also (the annoyance is mutual). 

You've probaly only had experience with older veil tails who have lived their lives in bowls. My bettas are all healthy, have plenty of room to swim, and are very aggressive, mainly because I keep the males and females together and they are always either spawning or taking care of young.


----------



## kelicom (Sep 27, 2005)

Wildtiger--someone has already PM'd me about the cories. I'll let you know if I still have them.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks, if the deal falls through, let me know.


----------

